# Goods to follow list question



## lbmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello,

My husband has been approved for a 5 year temporary work permit as a skilled worker with a job in place. We will be moving from California to Ontario.

Do we need to fill out a goods to follow form if we are on a 5 year temporary work permit? I've seen that if you're there less than 3 years you don't, but I can't find where it states what to do if you're there for over 3 years. 

Thanks!


----------



## JudyL (Jan 25, 2011)

lbmiller said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband has been approved for a 5 year temporary work permit as a skilled worker with a job in place. We will be moving from California to Ontario.
> 
> ...


I am not 100 per cent, but my thinking is at time of returning to your country it will be necessary to show customs. 
Judyl


----------

